# 1999 VW Passat 2.8L Loss of Power.



## Incorporate (Nov 6, 2016)

I recently purchased a 1999 VW Passat 2.8L that has Loss of Power, Everything else to seems perfect on it. When you have the pedal to the floor, it probably only tops at about 15-20MPH. I have already tried to clean the MAF, but that did not seem to fix the issue. The Next test we were going to do was going to be test the Fuel Pressure, But i can't seem to find anywhere to actually test that at. Was checking here to see if anyone has had the same issue that may be able to guide me to the correct way to fix the issue. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

So, it starts OK, idles fine, all the gauges, radio, lights, wipers etc. work, and there's no CEL? Does the engine sound normal when you're bombing along at 15mph? If the answer to all of the above is yes, then my guess is that the throttle is stuck or the cable is stretched or has come unwound.


----------



## Incorporate (Nov 6, 2016)

Wayne Kerr said:


> So, it starts OK, idles fine, all the gauges, radio, lights, wipers etc. work, and there's no CEL? Does the engine sound normal when you're bombing along at 15mph? If the answer to all of the above is yes, then my guess is that the throttle is stuck or the cable is stretched or has come unwound.



The Car normally starts fine, there are times that you will have to give it some gas, but once its on it will Idle great. Gauges all work, Radio has a SAFE that requires a code, Hazard Lights don't work and Found out when you hit the Brake the Front Corner lights also come on. 

CEL Codes were saying about the MAF and Throttle Body, Only codes it was giving, So I did purchase a MAF Sensor, and waiting for that to arrive today. 


When you give it Gas in Neutral by slamming The gas to the floor it revs up fine... If you slowly give it gas it will Stutter around 10k -12k RPM.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Incorporate said:


> When you give it Gas in Neutral by slamming The gas to the floor it revs up fine... If you slowly give it gas it will Stutter around *10k -12k RPM.*


I think I found your problem... :laugh:

Seriously though, when you put the hammer down and you're bombing along at the breakneck speed of 15mph, does the engine should like it's trying to go faster? Is it loud? Backfiring? Coughing? Burping? Stumbling? Shuddering? Singing the Star Spangled Banner? Or is it like you just took your foot off the brake and are creeping along in traffic?


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Also, it would help to know what the actual codes it spots out are.


----------



## Incorporate (Nov 6, 2016)

Wayne Kerr said:


> Also, it would help to know what the actual codes it spots out are.



Sorry about the Late Response.. we ran some diagnostics today, and found out some codes to give out... we ran the Codes and about 10-15 came up. So we cleared the codes and it came back with 2 codes. 

One Code being - 17953 - Throttle Valve control Malfunction 
and the other code is 00526 - Brake light switch impulsive signal. 


The Check light does not come on until the engine starts to Bob. around the 1200 RPM.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

I think your model should have a throttle cable, and the throttle actuator is only used for idle control. If I'm right about that, then it really sounds to me as though the throttle is simply stuck and needs to be cleaned. If I'm wrong, and it's drive-by-wire, then it could also be that the actuator motor is fried, or that the wiring is faulty.


----------



## Incorporate (Nov 6, 2016)

Wayne Kerr said:


> I think your model should have a throttle cable, and the throttle actuator is only used for idle control. If I'm right about that, then it really sounds to me as though the throttle is simply stuck and needs to be cleaned. If I'm wrong, and it's drive-by-wire, then it could also be that the actuator motor is fried, or that the wiring is faulty.



We Finally got the car running, Once we did the adaption it didn't work ( So the Shop told me) Went to go pick up the car and the issue was resolved, Car is running Great


----------

